Ask HN: Best linux ultrabook(2017)? - b01t
======
tuxlinuxien
Thinkpad X1 carbon 5th edition (Intel i5 / 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD). I have
installed xubuntu 17.04 on it and it works like a charm and can easily use it
for 7-8 hours.

------
itamarst
In general, buy _last year 's_ Thinkpad with Intel graphics and wifi chips and
you'll do OK. The absolute latest model will sometimes have driver issues,
plus the cost/value ratio is better for a year-old model.

